# How Many Fish



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I was wondering how many fish would be appropriate for a 29 gal tank ?
I know the rule "one inch of mature fish per gallon". Any one with
a certain # that has had good luck ? Thanks !


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It just depends on what type of fish you get. I wouldn't put more than 10-12 in it - of average sized fish. If you try to push stocking levels you just end up with headaches. Keeping levels under what the tank is capable of keeps everything healthy and happy, including you.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have made the mistake of overstocking my tank myself, but just follow the rule as close as possible. overstocking might look right at first, but when they grow it becomes quite the problem


----------



## Hossack (Sep 14, 2011)

This site can help guide you when stocking your tank

link


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have two macrostomas,four white cloud mountain minnows,two assassin snails and soon to be a bristle nose pleco in my 29.I would add two more of the white clouds(or trade them for six rasboras)but nothing more as I think this will be fully stocked.I gave a canister filter and a ton of plants too,and do weekly water changes.If it was not planted,then I would add just the macs and the BN plec.

A lot to me,depends on not only the bioload but the personality of the fish.they need their own space.Certain fish will become agitated if there is too many in the tank especially a solitary type.So although they are laid back,I cant really add any more of the bettas because they would be very ill.But the white clouds could be very happy in a crowded situation because they feel more secure.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Remember fish grow. A young Cichlid can easily grow into a 5 inch fish. Swordtails can also grow into a 4 inch fish. Tetras, Rasboras and Corys usually remain small. Always understock initially (1 inch per 2 gallons). If you have lots of fish, give them plenty of filtration and aeriation. Make sure to practice frequent water changes.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning HF...

You have a small tank, so you should keep small fish that grow to no more than an inch to an inch and a half. Then, you can have up to 25 individuals. If you've set up your tank with good filtration and are prepared to change out half the tank water every week, then you can safely add a few more.

If you decide on very small fish, like Fancy Guppies, then a 29 G will support 40-50 fish. Again, you must have good filtration and change half the water weekly.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> Good morning HF...
> 
> You have a small tank, so you should keep small fish that grow to no more than an inch to an inch and a half. Then, you can have up to 25 individuals. If you've set up your tank with good filtration and are prepared to change out half the tank water every week, then you can safely add a few more.
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about blowing out the norm, lol.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Wow, talk about blowing out the norm, lol.


Hello shipmate...

I may be pressing the limit a little. But, I'm all about safe and healthy fish too. I don't encourage any of the readers to do things I haven't done successfully many times over. 

My two 30 G tanks have at least 50 individuals, Fancy Guppies and a few Cory Cats. A third are fry, so they don't overload the tank. I have good filtration in the tanks and do my 50 percent water changes or a little more every week, so the fish live in a clean home.

My 55 Gs have 150-200 individuals. Again, just Fancy Gups and some Corries. All tanks are well planted, filtered and half the water changed weekly. As you know, with Guppies, you always have little ones.

Just one old "trusty shellback" and "waterkeeper's" opinion.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I never said it wasn't doable, but not something I'd recommend to a new aquarists. I have always believed that the term "overstocked" deals more with the individual than the tank. If there were only 5 fish in the tank and the keeper was not able to keep those 5 healthy and water parameters under control, then that tank is overstocked - not that a 29g couldn't handle 5 fish (medium-sized) regardless of how new the aquarists was. I have 2 overstocked tanks myself, by traditional terms, but I know what I have to do every week to keep that going without problems and of course they are all very heavily planted and have about 5 times the required filtration.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I am learning a huge amount from this forum and my trusty little book, Freshwater Aquariums for Dummies. 
As I have mentioned in one thread or another, I believe I have/had new tank
syndrome from overstocking. The dummy book also calls it the Shoehorn Syndrome, adding "just one more" to your aquarium !
I am holding steady at 19, all appear to be doing well. I am patiently 
waiting for my live anubias nana to arrive via mail.
I'd love to add one more platy and one more serpae tetra, thus the start of this thread. 
I appreciate all of the advice !


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had a very overstocked 1.5 gallon, (betta, guppy, shrimp) but it was a very stable tank only because I did regular maintenance on it. I'd say stocking is about what you do, and what you could possibly do. For example, I've done daily water changes before, and if I really wanted to, could do them again. (only problem with that was cycling issues)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

The 1" of fish per gallon rule really doesn't work. Once you add gravel, decorations and plants, there aren't as many gallons as originally thought.

If you load the tank up with fast growing live plants, have over the filtration recommended for your tank (ex: have a filter rated for a 40g tank) and do weekly water changes, you _could_ be fine if you _slightly_ over stock - _however, I am NOT recommending that you over stock_.

Find out the adult size of the fish that you plan on keeping, and find out if they need a school or if they can be kept singly. That will help you figure out how many you can/should keep. (Do try to load up on live plants and have a filter rated for a tank larger than a 29g though, (like one rated for a 40g for example) as that always helps!) 

Good luck.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I understand what you're saying and figuring out the mature/average sizes of the following fish:

6 zebra danios = 2" per fish

7 neon tetras = .05" per fish

2 serape tetras = .05 - 1.0" per fish

4 platies = 1.25" per fish

My 19 fish all fall within the above ranges.
I'm not a math whiz, but from the looks of it, I'm filled to capacity
for a 29g tank ! 
Like I've mentioned, I'm getting live plants. I will also look into a larger
filter. Thanks for the advice !


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

For Serpae Tetras: They can get VERY nippy. You need to have 7 or more of them to counter act their nipping behaviour (odd numbers are better... it has something to do with dominance.) And, even with a larger school, there's no guarantee that they won't nip each other or pester the other fish to death. With 2, you'll find that they will nip each other AND your other fish.

I know they are gorgeous, (I wanted some of the long finned Serpae's for my tanks) but I realized that I would have to have a lot of them to stop any carnage from ensuing in the tanks, so I opted for something else.

(Just trying to save you some dead fish.) 

I'd go with 7 Neons, 6 Danios and that's it. If you really have to have more, then 2 platys maybe.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had the serape tetras since 8/17 of this year. They basically chase each other around and leave the other fish alone. I would love more, just for the reason that you've mentioned, they are gorgeous ! I might have
to buy another large tank !
My 6 zebras are making complete messes of their own tails. Again, they leave the other fish alone. But...their own tails are torn and tattered, save for
1 zebra who swims with an intact one. Hmmmm...
The platies are the coolest and sweetest. They mind their business, swimming around making the tank all colorful. What awesome fish ! They actually greet me at the glass !
The 7 neons are also totally cool fish, always in their cute little pack,
never alone.
So there is the story of the overstocked 29g tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, as long as they are happy, healthy and thriving (there's a difference between thriving and just living) then I guess you're fine.


----------

